
Ask HN: Yahoo Pipes Replacement? - Mizza
Hey gang!<p>As some of you may have noticed, Yahoo! Pipes recently went dark (RIP).<p>A speed-reading service I developed and use daily, Glance.wtf, was built on top of Yahoo! Pipes, and now I&#x27;m looking for a Pipes-compatible replacement.<p>Fortunately, I was able to extract the Pipe-bodies before Pipes died, and those are available here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;GlanceApps&#x2F;PipeIDs&#x2F;tree&#x2F;master&#x2F;pipes<p>There are two interesting solutions I can see: pipe2py (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ggaughan&#x2F;pipe2py) + Google App Engine and pipes2js (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;neyric&#x2F;pipes2js) + AWS SWF&#x2F;Lambda.<p>But really, I&#x27;d just like to get my service back up again with as little time and money being required as possible. I&#x27;m hoping that somebody else out there has already come up with a hosted Pipes replacement that I can simply piggy-back on.<p>Does anybody know of anything like that, or have any suggestions about how to best solve this platform migration problem?<p>Thanks!,
R
======
kentbrew
Yahoo! Query Language (YQL) is alive and well, at
[https://developer.yahoo.com/yql](https://developer.yahoo.com/yql).

------
knight17
There are no exact replacements with GUI and everything, but there are few
options: [http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/12-best-yahoo-pipes-
alternative...](http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/12-best-yahoo-pipes-alternatives-
look/)

------
nreece
If you're just looking to create custom feeds, merge them etc. then checkout:
[https://feedity.com](https://feedity.com)

------
runamok
I heard [https://ifttt.com/wtf](https://ifttt.com/wtf) was good but have not
used it.

------
Concours
You should check and try [http://www.feedsapi.com](http://www.feedsapi.com) !

